# Lời khuyên chọn mua sofa của hãng nào?



## Dung Thủy (24/5/21)

Lời khuyên chọn mua sofa của hãng nào?
1. Các hãng sofa gỗ phổ biến hiện nay:
•    Trước khi quyết định chốt nên mua sofa gỗ của hãng nào, quý khách cần điểm qua các hãng sofa gỗ hiện phổ biến ở nước ta. Thông thường có khá nhiều đơn vị nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc sofa từ các nước như Malaysia, Đức, Ý…
•    Đó là các hãng Ashley Furniture, Aaron, Row(Mỹ), Dunelm Group(Anh), French Heritage(Pháp), Forma Ideale, Harvey Norman, Steelcase. Mỗi hãng lại có những kiểu dáng và chất liệu khác nhau. Do đó quý khách sẽ cần cân nhắc khá kĩ lưỡng trước khi chốt mua như năm ra đời, chế độ bảo hành…
2. Chọn mua sofa của hãng nào ?




Việc lựa chọn nên mua sofa hãng nào tốt sẽ còn tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu, ngân sách rồi diện tích phòng cách chọn chất liệu ghế sofa
•     khách nhà bạn. Do đó, Dung Thủy khuyên các bạn nên cân nhắc kĩ trước khi chốt mua sofa phòng khách hiện đại cho căn hộ.
Quý khách nên tham nên dùng sofa bọc nỉ hay sofa gỗ kèm nệm nỉ
•     khảo lại các bài viết nên mua sofa gỗ loại nào và cách chọn chất liệu ghế sofa để dễ dàng chốt mua các món đồ phù hợp với điều kiện của mình.
•    Ngoài ra nếu vẫn còn phân vân không biết lựa chọn mua sofa gỗ hãng nào tốt thì quý khách có thể ghé qua showroom của Dung Thủy tại địa chỉ số 36A đường Trung tâm – Khu Dịch vụ Phùng Xá – Thạch Thất – Hà Nội để trải nghiệm thêm. Tại đây có khá nhiều mẫu mã từ sofa gỗ tự nhiên giá dưới 5 triệu tới sofa gỗ dưới 10 triệu rồi mẫu sofa gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp, phù hợp nhu cầu của khách hàng.
Xem thêm: Thắc mắc có nên dùng bàn ghế phòng khách gỗ sồi Nga hay không?
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được chọn mua sofa gỗ của hãng nào rồi phải không nào? Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

